# Great news for DoorDash drivers!!



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Of course I'm being sarcastic.

Who wants to bet that this will be used to get rid of drivers with low acceptance rates or if they feel they have an oversaturation in particular area?


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

iheartsubarus said:


> Of course I'm being sarcastic.
> 
> Who wants to bet that this will be used to get rid of drivers with low acceptance rates or if they feel they have an oversaturation in particular area?
> 
> View attachment 421472


Dood dash is almost like uber..


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

All these gigs operate the same way. Once they get saturated with drivers they want only the dumb ones who will take every offer no matter how bad it is.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

So, basically if you’re late to no fault of your own, you get ”fired.” Cool 😎


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> So, basically if you're late to no fault of your own, you get "fired." Cool &#128526;


I think it's more deliveries where they claim not to get their food.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

well I guess I may not doing this much longer. Have had a few customers say that I didn't deliver. I told customer service to check the gps and I sent them screen shots of the address and asked if they wanted dash cam footage. I never heard anything more.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I think it's more deliveries where they claim not to get their food.


Per the video above, one of the delivery issues is arriving late. Of course, we have no control over this, but we're the scapegoat.

Just had one where the cx sent me a thank you text. At least he realized it wasn't my fault. But not everyone knows that.

He placed his McDonald's order at 1pm. I got pinged at 218pm. It was for $9.75 for a 9.2 mile drive. Prior to his, I had just refused a $3 McDonald's offer. I hadn't really been busy per se and it was a nice sunny day. I can just imagine how much longer he'd have to wait on a rainy day.

I suppose everyone just refused his order and my assumption is DD was shopping around for at least an hour or so. He had tipped $3. So, that'd been a $5 dollar order at minimum. But the area he ordered from and the area he lived at aren't the best for dashers.

EDIT: Just wanted to add that per my side of the app, my pick up by was I believe 235 and drop off by was 253. I know when the cx ordered bc I asked him. He said he had been on the phone with DD and they were going to give him credit.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

💩 doo doo dash


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Per the video above, one of the delivery issues is arriving late. Of course, we have no control over this, but we're the scapegoat.
> 
> Just had one where the cx sent me a thank you text. At least he realized it wasn't my fault. But not everyone knows that.
> 
> ...


Doordash doesn't penalize you if you get to the restaurant on time.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

That policy will change soon. They won't be able to keep any drivers otherwise. That 100 to 1 prompt is ridiculous.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I Just want to comment on a order somebody had today . 6 bucks 6 miles garbage . The hospital park only spot available about 1/4 mile away from the front door of the hospital. DD Note all it says is 5th floor. Expected to park walk to the hospital go into a elevator 5 floor walk around look for so and so its not a easy deal many people working there patients in the hallway .
This drive has delivered here before but the orders used to be well worth it about a 8 dollar order.
Today nope the driver clicked delivered and put a note into door dash customer unavailable and also complained about the low ball offer and quality of service will be lower with these shit offers . So yes the food was left with a phantom doctor so the driver said .
Later the driver had 1 sandwich and the dogs had the other.
DD if you think divers will spend all this time with one 6 dollar order FIRE ME .


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I Just want to comment on a order somebody had today . 6 bucks 6 miles garbage . The hospital park only spot available about 1/4 mile away from the front door of the hospital. DD Note all it says is 5th floor. Expected to park walk to the hospital go into a elevator 5 floor walk around look for so and so its not a easy deal many people working there patients in the hallway .
> This drive has delivered here before but the orders used to be well worth it about a 8 dollar order.
> Today nope the driver clicked delivered and put a note into door dash customer unavailable and also complained about the low ball offer and quality of service will be lower with these shit offers . So yes the food was left with a phantom doctor so the driver said .
> Later the driver had 1 sandwich and the dogs had the other.
> DD if you think divers will spend all this time with one 6 dollar order FIRE ME .


My question is, why did you take the order if you know it was going to the hospital?

I swear to God the intelligence of some of these people here, they ***** about the delivery they just took when all they have to do is hit that little button that says "D-E-C-L-I-N-E".


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> My question is, why did you take the order if you know it was going to the hospital?
> 
> I swear to God the intelligence of some of these people here, they @@@@@ about the delivery they just took when all they have to do is hit that little button that says "D-E-C-L-I-N-E".


Ok our apps do not TELL US where the order is going until we click picked up order . 
So how am i expose to know where the food is going ? I quote you ( intelligence of people on here ) You lacking


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok our apps do not TELL US where the order is going until we click picked up order .
> So how am i expose to know where the food is going ? I quote you ( intelligence of people on here ) You lacking


ALL four delivery apps tell you almost exactly where the order is going. Its called "using your fingers to expand the screen". And when I say "almost" I can tell you the EXACT location with DD. Try putting down the bag of Cheetos or cigarette or deuce deuce next time.

I really should start a paid service to educate drivers on how you actually can make money in profits doing this. I'm no expert by any stretch (most if not all my "intelligence" has been obtained by reading posts by members here TBH), but the amount of goofballs here.....the people one would think are actually smart enough to use the resources on the internet to learn how the maximize their profits.....really does baffle me.

PS, between the food delivery services and the rideshare that I stopped doing a year ago, I have well over 12,000 rides/deliveries, so I think I kind of know what I'm talking about, therefore GTFO with your snarkiness.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The app gives me 15 seconds here . And no i cant zoom in on the app .
Again my app is different then yours . I dont smoke or even eat cheetos contains msg . Thanks for the advice .
My advice to you solid stop bashing people when you have no clue what your even talking about !


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> ALL four delivery apps tell you almost exactly where the order is going. Its called "using your fingers to expand the screen". And when I say "almost" I can tell you the EXACT location with DD. Try putting down the bag of Cheetos or cigarette or deuce deuce next time.
> 
> I really should start a paid service to educate drivers on how you actually can make money in profits doing this. I'm no expert by any stretch (most if not all my "intelligence" has been obtained by reading posts by members here TBH), but the amount of goofballs here.....the people one would think are actually smart enough to use the resources on the internet to learn how the maximize their profits.....really does baffle me.
> 
> PS, between the food delivery services and the rideshare that I stopped doing a year ago, I have well over 12,000 rides/deliveries, so I think I kind of know what I'm talking about, therefore GTFO with your snarkiness.


It's not exactly easy nor safe to "expand the screen" while you're driving. They need better indication to the drop off location, e.g. Residential, Apartment Home, Business's Name, Homeless Bridge#...etc there are many drivers who do not mind dropping off at the Hospital and by all mean they should take those request. Those who rather not do it, shouldn't be face with surprises.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> The app gives me 15 seconds here . And no i cant zoom in on the app .
> Again my app is different then yours . I dont smoke or even eat cheetos contains msg . Thanks for the advice .
> My advice to you solid stop bashing people when you have no clue what your even talking about !


Let's let someone that is entirely smarter than me weigh in on this situation, @Seamus

PS, in my area I have 40 seconds to accept an order, 75 seconds if it's a stacked order. I refuse to believe that you only have 15 seconds.



UberPhool said:


> It's not exactly easy nor safe to "expand the screen" while you're driving. They need better indication to the drop off location, e.g. Residential, Apartment Home, Business's Name, Homeless Bridge#...etc there are many drivers who do not mind dropping off at the Hospital and by all mean they should take those request. Those who rather not do it, shouldn't be face with surprises.


LOL @ "safe". I assume you must drive no more then one MPH over the posted speed limit, always use your turn signal, and know the proper way to use a roundabout?


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Let's let someone that is entirely smarter than me weigh in on this situation, @Seamus
> 
> PS, in my area I have 40 seconds to accept an order, 75 seconds if it's a stacked order. I refuse to believe that you only have 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


Shames, with 12k rides/deliveries on your belt and you have no clue UberEats ping has 15 sec. Why should I need to zoom into the map while they can easily put that drop off information on the Ping screen?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> PS, in my area I have 40 seconds to accept an order, 75 seconds if it's a stacked order. I refuse to believe that you only have 15 seconds.


Probably talking UberEats..... they don't give much time to review much like giving a ride.

This thread is about DD so can see how crossing talking about UE can confuse without stating can confuse.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Probably talking UberEats..... they don't give much time to review much like giving a ride.
> 
> This thread is about DD so can see how crossing talking about UE can confuse without stating can confuse.


However, Solid5 claimed to have 12k rides/deliveries on his belt but have no clue the poster was referring to UE ping lol...people who are puffed up usually don't know jack shyt lolz


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberPhool said:


> Shame, with 12k rides/deliveries on your belt and you have no clue UberEats ping has 15 sec. Why should I need to zoom into the map while they can easily put that drop off information on the Ping screen?


I know exactly how long UE is and it's not 15 seconds. Further by having that many rides/deliveries, I can tell within a block of where the order is going, especially since they now have the payout listed before you accept. And even further, with the drop in pay that UE now has, why would you even bother taking something that doesn't pay well for the area you are dropping off to? Personally I only use UE from roughly 2pm-4pm as with the drop in rates in doesn't even make sense to stack them with DD. But hey you do you, I'll stick to my $1.30/mile doing my thing.



UberPhool said:


> However, Solid5 claimed to have 12k rides/deliveries on his belt but have no clue the poster was referring to UE ping lol...people who are puffed up usually don't know jack shyt lolz


Like I said, let us let @Seamus weigh in. And it's not a claim if you can back up the numbers. I'll be more then happy to send you screenshots for a consulting fee. All I know is with Uber Eats, if I look down and I see an order that pays $3.47 and the drop off is 8 miles from where I'm sitting, not including time to go get the order, I'm not taking it, I don't care if Uber eats gives me 20 minutes to accept or decline the offer.

Sidenote, I just got an UE ping while I was walking into a restaurant to pick up a Door Dash order, and I had 30 seconds to decide if I wanted to take it or not. Since I was being safe LOL, I had the opportunity to time it without putting myself or someone else in harms way lmaoooooo.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I mainly do DD and GH so I really had to think about UE for a moment.

While I am sitting at my desk at work reading this, I decided to open my UberEats app and time one. Took about 1 minute to get an offer for a McDonalds about 1/2 mile away ($3). My acceptance rate just dropped as I just let it time out.:roflmao:

On my timer it allowed me exactly 30 seconds to accept or decline the offer. Also I can verify that you can change the screen size to get a better picture of where the delivery is going (generally speaking).

The problem I have is that I only do UE as a last resort if it is really slow so I have the DD screen on top and if I'm driving and get a UE ping I burn up time trying to open the UE app so even though it's actually 30 seconds it probably seems more like 15! LOL

At least you can manipulate the map size on UE, on GH it's narrow and fixed. Unless the destination is close enough to actually be understandable I don't know the actual destination until I accept the offer. Then I see the address and if it's something I won't do I'm forced to cancel it (which I do a lot).


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I mainly do DD and GH so I really had to think about UE for a moment.
> 
> While I am sitting at my desk at work reading this, I decided to open my UberEats app and time one. Took about 1 minute to get an offer for a McDonalds about 1/2 mile away ($3). My acceptance rate just dropped as I just let it time out.:roflmao:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the post. Please educate the masses on accepting a DD ping as well, as far as the time you have to accept the ping, as well as expanding the screen. Obviously they think I'm FOS.

Not gonna lie, I love making the fools here look foolish. Especially when I am right.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

*How long do I have to accept a delivery request?*
In most cases, the app will wait 15-30 seconds after it sends out a delivery request before it sends the delivery request to someone else.

https://help.uber.com/driving-and-d...t?nodeId=fe04b64d-24ad-4664-8c8b-2233c1b9b0a7


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Ping times are different in different markets. My market used to be 15 seconds before they rolled out the new pay structure. Now it's 30 secs. Still not enough time to really look it over especially if you are driving, and if you are on another app the pop up window doesn't show the map. Takes my phone 5-20 seconds to pull the Uber app back up. If you are on a delivery, no map. It's not like we are always sitting twiddling our thumbs when pings come in so we can study the map.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberPhool said:


> *How long do I have to accept a delivery request?*
> In most cases, the app will wait 15-30 seconds after it sends out a delivery request before it sends the delivery request to someone else.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/driving-and-d...t?nodeId=fe04b64d-24ad-4664-8c8b-2233c1b9b0a7


The horse you are beating is quite dead, you could admit that I am right along with @Seamus. Won't kill you trust me.



goobered said:


> Ping times are different in different markets. My market used to be 15 seconds before they rolled out the new pay structure. Now it's 30 secs. Still not enough time to really look it over especially if you are driving, and if you are on another app the pop up window doesn't show the map. Takes my phone 5-20 seconds to pull the Uber app back up. If you are on a delivery, no map. It's not like we are always sitting twiddling our thumbs when pings come in so we can study the map.


I have no idea how you people can take so entirely long to check out pings and what not when it takes me literally two seconds and I'm busy as hell.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> The horse you are beating is quite dead, you could admit that I am right along with @Seamus. Won't kill you trust me.


You may be right about your own market but you're not right about everyone else's.



Solid 5 said:


> I have no idea how you people can take so entirely long to check out pings and what not when it takes me literally two seconds and I'm busy as hell.


Because you are assuming it works the same in every market.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> You may be right about your own market but you're not right about everyone else's.
> 
> 
> Because you are assuming it works the same in every market.


You could be correct, and I will go along with your assessment. It still doesn't take away from the fact that you can determine where the drop off is which was the whole starting point of my tirade. If a poster here says you can't tell where the drop off is, then they are a complete and total idiot. Especially after multiple posters have proved me correct.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> The horse you are beating is quite dead, you could admit that I am right along with @Seamus. Won't kill you trust me.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how you people can take so entirely long to check out pings and what not when it takes me literally two seconds and I'm busy as hell.


First, you act as if your 12k rides/deliveries made you a Rideshare/Deliveries god when it show how little you actually know. For you it was impossible for a 15sec ping to exist because of your ignorant. You had to summon another driver just to side with your ignorant. When in fact you had zero clue how different market work with ping timer. Then, I show proof directly from UBER support site that 15sec ping does exist. Instead of admitting your ignorant, you're still puffed up. People like you, who cannot admit their wrong, usually don't go very far in life. 12k rides, lol give me a break.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberPhool said:


> First, you act as if your 12k rides/deliveries made you a Rideshare/Deliveries god when it show how little you actually know. For you it was impossible for a 15sec ping to exist because of your ignorant. You had to summon another driver just to side with your ignorant. When in fact you had zero clue how different market work with ping timer. Then, I show proof directly from UBER support site that 15sec ping does exist. Instead of admitting your ignorant, you're still puffed up. People like you, who cannot admit their wrong, usually don't go very far in life. 12k rides, lol give me a break.


The reason that I asked another poster (@Seamus) to chime in was because obviously you did not believe what I had to say. Also even after he added to the thread (as one of the better more intelligent posters here IMO) you still are defiant about our positions, which in fact are correct and accurate. No skin off my nose son, you're not in my market, just keep anting on searching for that $3 offer!!!

PS, it's "ignorance" son, not "ignorant".


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Let's let someone that is entirely smarter than me weigh in on this situation, @Seamus
> 
> PS, in my area I have 40 seconds to accept an order, 75 seconds if it's a stacked order. I refuse to believe that you only have 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


Again its 15 seconds . But i am sure you know better then me .
What do i know ? I only have the app running 6 hours a day


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Again its 15 seconds . But i am sure you know better then me .
> What do i know ? I only have the app running 6 hours a day


You're evading the point of being able to see the destination. Of which I am right about.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

I stopped getting drop off location upfront, it only shows me minutes to restaurant like that tells you anything.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

UberPhool said:


> First, you act as if your 12k rides/deliveries made you a Rideshare/Deliveries god when it show how little you actually know. For you it was impossible for a 15sec ping to exist because of your ignorant. You had to summon another driver just to side with your ignorant. When in fact you had zero clue how different market work with ping timer. Then, I show proof directly from UBER support site that 15sec ping does exist. Instead of admitting your ignorant, you're still puffed up. People like you, who cannot admit their wrong, usually don't go very far in life. 12k rides, lol give me a break.


ESL?


----------

